# My first kitchen refinish before and after & doors/office/bathroom cabins! How is it?



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

*My first kitchen refinish before and after & doors/office/bathroom cabins! How is it?*

here it is
What do you guys think? How is it compare to how it was? How did I do?
before was better huh?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks nice. Is that toner sprayed on or stain?


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

joshmays1976 said:


> Looks nice. Is that toner sprayed on or stain?


Im using KRYSTAL High-Solids Conversion Varnish by CHAMPBELL


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

First kitchen my arse! The new floors help also. Looks good .


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks great!

Definitely not your first rodeo!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> Im using KRYSTAL High-Solids Conversion Varnish by CHAMPBELL


 
not according to the can:no::whistling2:


----------



## tequilua (Sep 16, 2012)

What the magic is this? looks fantastic, i should learn how to work with the stain. It was sprayed?


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

tequilua said:


> What the magic is this? looks fantastic, i should learn how to work with the stain. It was sprayed?


When Im refinishing I do sending to bare wood. Then stain with sponge rag for stain. Then I stain brush to make some lines. After that I sprayed the same stain "really smoothly and easy barely spraying" with airless gun. Then after it dries, 2 coats, I sprayed using KRYSTAL High-Solids Conversion Varnish smooth and easy but Not hard. Then I sanded for leaks and other bumps easy and smooth. Vacuum all the sanded stuff. Then I spray full Krystal Vernish 3 coats. It drys pretty quick. I sand and vacuum after every coat but final. I use sponge sander. After it is all ready and the Vernish is dry I use decorative oil glaze with brush. clean it up with piece of clothing to take some of the glazing off a bit if its too much. use your fantasy and imaginations in glazing.
hope that helps.
and by the way a quick tip when sanding use an old sponge sander not new one because it will tear off and will mess it up. 

you are done! wait till it drys and clean up!


----------

